# Smoking Rookie need Cheese HELP



## marrey25 (Nov 2, 2014)

So I'm a smoking Rookie in general have only done 4 briskets 3 chickens and 4 ribs. Would like to venture out and try some cheese. I have seen a couple of threads about this and have seen terms such as "cold smoke". Sorry but I'm not really sure what this means. I basically need a crash course on the cheese game. What are good smoking cheeses? How long?  What temp? What is "cold smoking"? Any info will help and be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 2, 2014)

Cold smoking is just that, no heat or minimal heat. For cheese you need to keep your smoker below 70 degrees ideally. In order to do this you really need to use a smoke generator like the AMNPS, or AMNTS, or some other smoke generator. 

Most only smoke cheese for 2-4 hours then you let it rest for two weeks or more prior to eating. 

I would suggest ready as many threads as you can in the Cheese forum and give it a go. Other things to cold smoke are spices, and butter.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 2, 2014)

For types of cheese whatever you like can be smoked. Cheddar, sharp cheddar, pepper jack, Gouda, etc.

Mild woods are best, Apple, Cherry, Peach, Pecan, Alder to name a few.


----------



## marrey25 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info Dirt! I will definitely look into a smoke generator.


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 3, 2014)

As DS said... the key is to keep the temps down by isolating the smoke/heat from the smoker. my general rule is soft cheeses less time and hard cheeses longer smoke. then that is based on outside temperature and humidity.

Good Luck,

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2014)

The above is all true, plus if it's warm out, or your having just a little trouble keeping the temp down, you can fill a jug 3/4 full of water & freeze it. Then place that below your cheese (As Shown Below------this depends on the configuration of your smoker):

Bear













ribs and mods 009.jpg



__ tailgate72
__ Oct 26, 2011


----------



## driedstick (Nov 3, 2014)

May want to try this link he is a legend 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Good luck and let us know 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## marrey25 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the great tips from everyone


----------

